# CPU Temperaturen sehr schnell schwankend



## naja08 (16. Juli 2016)

Dieser Beitrag wurde Bitte erweitern Sie den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juli 2016)

1.) Ja, dass Temperaturen sich extrem schnell ändern bei starken Lastwechseln ist normal (da die Materialmenge die ihre temperatur sehr schnell ändert sehr klein ist)
2.) Deine Temperatur kann physikalisch nicht unterhalb der Raumtemperatur liegen, sprich die ausgelesenen Werte sind falsch.
Bitte auch mal hier den ersten Abschnitt lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...alkis-blog-16-vertrauen-ist-gut-wirklich.html


----------

